# Englander 25 PDVC Burning like its on 9



## JoeP (Dec 4, 2012)

My Englander is running like its on highest heat setting 100 degrees in here lastnite on heat setting #1. I lowered the Feed rate setting but the fire still burnt like it was on #9 I'll will try Englander today (Mike)
I clean stove alot, I replaced all gasket and cleaned it out like new in August LOL and she was working fine until this last week Fire is burning like gas is on the pellets WOW talking BTU. Any pointers guys while its mild I'd like to get rigth on this. Thanks


----------



## CT Pellet (Dec 4, 2012)

JoeP said:


> My Englander is running like its on highest heat setting 100 degrees in here lastnite on heat setting #1. I lowered the Feed rate setting but the fire still burnt like it was on #9 I'll will try Englander today (Mike)
> I clean stove alot, I replaced all gasket and cleaned it out like new in August LOL and she was working fine until this last week Fire is burning like gas is on the pellets WOW talking BTU. Any pointers guys while its mild I'd like to get rigth on this. Thanks


More often than not, when there is a problem with the England's Line of stoves doing something "funny," it is because someone touched or fiddled with the 3 lower buttons on the control panel. These buttons come pre-set from the fact6ory and are "never to be touched." Once they are fiddled with, what happens, in lamen's terms is, "a whole bunch of electronic stuff happens at once and ain't none of it good." The good news is, this is a simple fix and the guys at England's Stove will talk you through the reset process. Also, while you have them on the phone, ask them why the hell they put those buttons there to begin with- Makes no sense to me.


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 4, 2012)

Here we go again ! (Should this be made a 'sticky' ?)

Try this below ...... if it fails and still burns like it's on 9 ...... call Mike H @ England's Stoves.

Perform a control board reset as follows .....

Do this when the stove is cold.

Unplug the stove from the power outlet.

Plug the power lead back in.

You must press and hold the bottom 3 buttons all at the same time within 4 seconds and wait 3 seconds and then release buttons.

Wait 5 - 10 seconds for the F5 readout display to go blank.

Unplug power lead - wait 5 seconds

Plug power lead back in and press both the up and down blower speed buttons at the same time within 4 - 5 seconds, you should now see a letter (A, b, c or d) in the left digital display under heat range, you need to change this to d using the up / down buttons below that readout, once set to 'd' wait 10 - 15 seconds then unplug the power again and wait 5 seconds.

Plug power back in, then set the lower three (3) buttons to read 6 4 1 from left to right.

Clean out the stove and reload with pellets and fire it up. Set the heat range to 2. Set the blower speed to 3 or 4 and then leave the stove alone for 60 - 90 minutes.


----------



## CT Pellet (Dec 4, 2012)

CladMaster said:


> Here we go again ! (Should this be made a 'sticky' ?)
> 
> Try this below ...... if it fails and still burns like it's on 9 ...... call Mike H @ England's Stoves.
> 
> ...


yeah...what he said! Still, begs the question of why they put these buttons where someone could access them.


----------



## smoke show (Dec 4, 2012)

CT Pellet said:


> yeah...what he said! Still, begs the question of why they put these buttons where someone could access them.


sometimes they need to be tweaked according to venting configuration, and other variables.


----------



## JoeP (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks Guys once again a big help will do the reset and call Mike best enjoy the day warm & sunny


----------



## JoeP (Dec 5, 2012)

Follow up, I Called Englander and The tech helped me to reset the program on the bottom buttons.Its not blazing at setting #9+, its burning like it should from 1-9. The only trouble I still see is I'am going through a bag quicker now? than before the trouble started.


----------



## CT Pellet (Dec 5, 2012)

JoeP said:


> . The only trouble I still see is I'am going through a bag quicker now? than before the trouble started.


Joe, I think you are fine. It really hasnt been enought time to draw this conclusion. Let her go for a week or so and see how she runs then see if it is eating too many pellets. How many bags have you gone through in what amount of time?


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm burning 1 - 1½ bags a day with the settings at 2 for heat, 4 for room blower and the 3 lower buttons at 6-4-1 on heat mode 'd'.  You should be burning about the same per day depending on how cold it is outside.


----------



## Dgopetactical (Dec 5, 2012)

I agree with clad master I'm doing 1-1.5 bags a day on 2 for heat 3 for blower bottom 641..... We have been getting weird warmer weather here and I have been running 1heat 2 blower bottom 341 so I don't get cooked out during the day.....


----------



## imacman (Dec 5, 2012)

JoeP said:


> Follow up, I Called Englander and The tech helped me to reset the program on the bottom buttons.Its not blazing at setting #9+, its burning like it should from 1-9. The only trouble I still see is I'am going through a bag quicker now? than before the trouble started.


Joe, if you want, try changing the LFF to 4 and see how the pellet usage goes.  It will give slightly less heat, but should cut down on consumption some.


----------



## CT Pellet (Dec 5, 2012)

imacman said:


> Joe, if you want, try changing the LFF to 4 and see how the pellet usage goes. It will give slightly less heat, but should cut down on consumption some.


You can also try fiddling with those bottom 3 buttons til she starts running right.
Just kidding Joe. But seriously, I think its running ok.


----------



## justbeachy618 (Dec 8, 2012)

CladMaster said:


> Here we go again ! (Should this be made a 'sticky' ?)
> 
> Try this below ...... if it fails and still burns like it's on 9 ...... call Mike H @ England's Stoves.
> 
> ...


----------



## justbeachy618 (Dec 8, 2012)

HELP !!
Which buttons are the 2 "room air temp buttons" ???? the" up and down blower speed" ? or the" low burn air and air on temp"? or what ???? I am trying to reset the control board and this is so not working !


----------



## imacman (Dec 8, 2012)

There is no button labeled "room air temp buttons"....the "Heat Range" up and down buttons simply add more or less fuel to the burn pot. Same for the blower up & down....more or less air blown into the room.

When you say you're trying to "reset the control board", what do you mean? Are you trying to do a complete control board reset, or just trying to change the lower 3 button settings?


----------



## justbeachy618 (Dec 8, 2012)

I am trying to do a complete reset as cladmaster gave directions for on this thread. My problem is the one part says " press both room air temp buttons at the same time"  I do not have buttons that say room air temp and am trying to figure out which 2 to press at the same time......


----------



## imacman (Dec 8, 2012)

By saying "room air temp buttons", Cladmaster meant the Heat Range buttons.   This is what his post should have said:

"Unplug power lead - wait 5 seconds

Plug power lead back in and press both the "*Heat Range*" buttons at the same time within 4 - 5 seconds.....you should now see a letter (A, b, c or d) in the left digital display.  You need to change this to "d" using the up / down buttons below that readout.  Once it's set to 'd' wait 10 - 15 seconds then unplug the power again and wait 5 seconds.

Plug power back in, then set the lower three (3) buttons to read 6 4 1 from left to right."


----------



## justbeachy618 (Dec 8, 2012)

imacman said:


> By saying "room air temp buttons", Cladmaster meant the Heat Range buttons. This is what his post should have said:
> 
> "Unplug power lead - wait 5 seconds
> 
> ...


 


Thanks so much!  I will try that!


----------



## justbeachy618 (Dec 8, 2012)

before I do this and screw up again, you do mean the up and down arrows under "heat range" right?


----------



## imacman (Dec 8, 2012)

yes


----------



## imacman (Dec 8, 2012)

and so?


----------



## justbeachy618 (Dec 8, 2012)

And so I am thinking I pushed too many buttons too many times....... could not get the F5 code to show...... so unplugged for an hour, plugged back in and am running for a while then will shut it down and try again tomorrow


----------



## imacman (Dec 8, 2012)

Is this a new or used stove?


----------



## justbeachy618 (Dec 8, 2012)

It is a used stove......a  2005 I believe


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 9, 2012)

justbeachy618 said:


> HELP !!
> Which buttons are the 2 "room air temp buttons" ???? the" up and down blower speed" ? or the" low burn air and air on temp"? or what ???? I am trying to reset the control board and this is so not working !


 
Updated my post above (I was tired when I typed it out, long night at work, did a 12 hour shift)....... Please read.

Good luck.


----------



## CT Pellet (Dec 9, 2012)

CladMaster said:


> Updated my post above (I was tired when I typed it out, long night at work, did a 12 hour shift)....... Please read.
> 
> Good luck.


I feel like I am watching an episode of Seinfield in this thread


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 9, 2012)

imacman said:


> By saying "room air temp buttons", Cladmaster meant the Heat Range buttons. This is what his post should have said:
> 
> "Unplug power lead - wait 5 seconds
> 
> ...


 

no, no, NO ! its the* blower speed buttons, not the heat range.*


----------



## imacman (Dec 9, 2012)

stoveguy2esw said:


> no, no, NO ! its the* blower speed buttons, not the heat range.*


ooooops....sorry Mike.  Bum dope......gotta watch that.  Glad you're here to catch screw-ups like that.


----------



## imacman (Dec 9, 2012)

CT Pellet said:


> I feel like I am watching an episode of Seinfield in this thread


Not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 11, 2012)

for what its worth  our OP contacted my service department and was walked through a reset, he was nice enough to PM me to let me know


----------



## justbeachy618 (Dec 11, 2012)

stoveguy2esw said:


> for what its worth our OP contacted my service department and was walked through a reset, he was nice enough to PM me to let me know


Actually ..... she........Thank you everyone for all your great help. (especially Mike)  We called  Englander Tech Support ( truly  superior customer service) and they walked us thru a control panel reset. Happy to say the stove is burning correctly now !


----------



## imacman (Dec 11, 2012)

Congrats!  Now, all we need is to see some pics of it burning.  We love pics, and as we all know, no pic = it really didn't happen!  LOL

Nice work Mike and the Tech crew.


----------



## msh227 (Jan 4, 2013)

Reviving a some what old thread I know I'm sorry... I feel like there needs to be a sticky dealing with the 3 bottom button on a 25-PDVC.  Seems like I have read posts from both sides of the argument, some say it is ok to make settings changes, and some say settings should never be changed. If settings are changed has the stove been messed up and need to be properly reset instead of simply placing back to the 6-4-1 configuration?

With that being said I have a stove manufactured in 2009 and never changed the bottom 3 buttons. My house is 1,000 sq ft and with the stove set at 1-1 it keeps it very toasty (70-75).  Here in Eastern PA on days where temps are between 35-40 it would be great to be able to set the stove even lower and it sounds like have some achieved this by making settings changes to the bottom buttons. Is this a possiblity or is that a terrible idea and a dark alley I shouldn't venture down?

Thanks


----------



## imacman (Jan 4, 2013)

msh227 said:


> .....If settings are changed has the stove been messed up and need to be properly reset instead of simply placing back to the 6-4-1 configuration?
> 
> With that being said I have a stove manufactured in 2009 and never changed the bottom 3 buttons. My house is 1,000 sq ft and with the stove set at 1-1 it keeps it very toasty (70-75). Here in Eastern PA on days where temps are between 35-40 it would be great to be able to set the stove even lower and it sounds like have some achieved this by making settings changes to the bottom buttons. Is this a possiblity or is that a terrible idea and a dark alley I shouldn't venture down?
> 
> Thanks


 
That is a very small house, so I understand why the stove keeps it so warm on 1-1.  If the fire seems to be burning well, I'd try lowering the LFF to 5.  Remember, less fuel, less heat.

If that helps, but still too warm, try LFF of 4.  Keep the LBA at 4 for now, and don't change it unless the pellets start getting burned-up in the burn pot too fast (none or very little coals).  If that happens, then lower LBA to 3, etc.

Don't feel afraid to try changes, but do it a little at a time........they can always be put back where they were.


----------

